# Scraping Students, what have you been up to?  We answer repair questions too for everyone.



## Richard King (Sep 24, 2013)

I was thinking I haven't seen any of the students or contributors to the scraping forum say much lately about there projects.  So whats going on?   Bill finish your 3 and 1 mills?   Mel   did you finish your Mini Mill?   John Y did you ever finish your straight-edge?  Petris scrape anymore wood planes?  Jim in Atlanta scrape anymore projects?   Phil have anymore Gold Plated lathes?   DMS have you anything gong on?  Erik whats up in CA?   Tadd ever get your South Bend and Bridgeport finished?   I see Don,  Bebop has some You-Tube video's on the scraping seminars he and Forest did out in Seattle that are short and sweet.   
Lets spice up the forum a bit and tell us what your doing or have any questions we can answer on your machines and projects.   New people are always welcome to ask about alignment and scraping issues.    Have a great week.  Rich

PS:  here are some pictures of my latest rebuild....a Centerless Grinder...


----------



## turbotadd (Sep 25, 2013)

My Southbend is on hold, mainly do to a lack of funds to get the ways planed. I started down the path of trying to get he cross slide ways of the saddle scraped flat but I think the saddle is slightly twisted so I can't use the machined top of the dovetail as a check-surface. When I set the saddle upside down on the plate it rocks a bit. I stoned down all the burrs, but can't get it to lay flat.

I did end up square cutting the saddle of my Bridgeport, and now need to work on shimming the gibs. 
Haven't had much time to spend in the garage. I am in the process of changing jobs, and will be working for a machine builder/machine shop in Hastings. I'm pretty excited to start down there, they've got a big old granite surface plate  . Might be the perfect spot for a weekend class in fact.....
More updates to come when I get pictures organized.

Tadd


----------



## Tommy Brooks (Sep 26, 2013)

turbotadd said:


> My Southbend is on hold, mainly do to a lack of funds to get the ways planed. I started down the path of trying to get he cross slide ways of the saddle scraped flat but I think the saddle is slightly twisted so I can't use the machined top of the dovetail as a check-surface. When I set the saddle upside down on the plate it rocks a bit. I stoned down all the burrs, but can't get it to lay flat.
> 
> I did end up square cutting the saddle of my Bridgeport, and now need to work on shimming the gibs.
> Haven't had much time to spend in the garage. I am in the process of changing jobs, and will be working for a machine builder/machine shop in Hastings. I'm pretty excited to start down there, they've got a big old granite surface plate  . Might be the perfect spot for a weekend class in fact.....
> ...


Staying busy gardening, homeowner stuff, and always a woodworking project or two with wife and two daughters running the show. Finished scraping cross slide and compound on the old Southbend 9" that we started in the class. Works pretty smooth for 85 year old machine. Current project is 12" Clausing 5913 which will probably replace the 10" Southbend. Tear down clean, and check everything add 6" to base and paint. Practically no wear on the bed because it is hardened.  The saddle, cross slide and compound has some wear and I hope to improve by scraping. Sometime I feel like I know just enough about this scraping business to be dangerous, but guess I will learn by practice. A few pictures (please excuse the date it gets reset when I change batteries)
Tommy


----------



## Richard King (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks Good Tommy  

For you wh have not taken the class, look at the 3rd pic down.  See the top of the slide.  It has an unworn area that I call a ridge.  You need to measure it and then scrape it off first, so the geometry doesn't change.  I will write more as I just saw the clock and i have an appointment in an hour...15 min drive and Im sitting here in my pajamas. lol   Rich


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 10, 2017)

I've seen a bunch of videos on your last class. Looks wonderful! I wish I could take it before you retire! Are you going to be doing any towards the west coast?

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 10, 2017)

Paul, Richard is no longer a member.


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 11, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> Paul, Richard is no longer a member.


Hey Tony, What a shame. But plenty of people on here to learn from.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 11, 2017)

That's true, Paul. Scraping is an art, best learned by doing. But it is beneficial to have some people to give advice along the way. Several members here are skilled at it and can assist.


----------

